# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Mısırlı protestocular İsrail elçiliğine saldırdı

## bozok

*Mısırlı protestocular İsrail elçiliğine saldırdı*



*AA*

Mısırlı protestocuların İsrail Büyükelçiliğine girmesi ile başlayan olayların ardından büyükelçi ve elçilik çalışanlarını tahliye eden Kudüsğün, bir diplomatının Mısırğda kalmasına karar verdiği bildirildi.

İsrailli bir yetkili, Büyükelçi Yizhak Levenonğun yardımcısı olarak tanımlanan diplomatın, İsrailğin, Kahireğdeki gösterilere nasıl bir yanıt vereceğine karar verene kadar Mısırğda kalacağını söyledi. 

Bu arada, İsrail radyosu büyükelçi ve elçilik çalışanlarını taşıyan uçağın İsrailğe iniş yaptığını duyurdu. *Mısır'da İsrail gerginliği*



*Foto galeri için tıklayın*






*YARALI SAYISI 400ğDEN FAZLA

Mısırlı protestocuların İsrailğin Kahire Büyükelçiliğine girmesinin ardından binlerce gösterici ve polis arasında çıkan çatışmalarda 448 kişinin yaralandığı bildirildi.

MENA haber ajansı, 46 polisin de yaralandığını çatışmalarda 17 kişinin ise gözaltına alındığını duyurdu.

Bu arada Mısır devlet televizyonu, İçişleri Bakanlığının polis memurlarının iznini iptal ederek, hepsini göreve çağırdığını bildirdi.

"OLAYLARDA BİR Kİşİ KALP KRİZİNDEN üLDü"

Mısırlı protestocuların İsrail Büyükelçiliğiğne girmesi ile başlayan olaylarda bir kişinin kalp krizinden öldüğü bildirildi.

Katarğın El Cezire televizyonuna göre, 65 yaşındaki bir protestocu elçilik önündeki olaylar sırasında kalp krizi geçirerek hayatını kaybetti.

Elçilik önünde asker ile göstericiler arasında çatışmalar devam ederken, polisin olaylara karıştığı belirlenen toplam 17 kişiyi gözaltına aldığı kaydedildi.

Mısırğın resmi Nil televizyonu, İçişleri Bakanlığığndan bir kaynağın, İsrail elçiliğinde yaşanan olaylarda yabancı güçlerin parmağı olduğuna dair imada bulunduğunu duyurdu.

İsrail ile Mısır arasında 19 Ağustos tarihinde başlayan diplomatik krizden bu yana İsrailğin Kahire Büyükelçisi Yizhak Levenonğun biri tatil olmak üzere üçüncü kez ülkesine döndüğü kadedildi.

Mısır Dışişleri Bakanı Muhammed Kemal Amr, Avrupağya yaptığı resmi geziyi , İsrailğin Kahire Büyükelçiliğiğnde yaşanan olaylardan dolayı yarıda keserek bakanlar kurulu toplantısına katılmak üzere Kahireğye döndü.

Mısır cumhurbaşkanı adaylarından Arap milliyetçisi Karame Partisi Lideri Hamdin Sabahi, İsrail Büyükelçiliği önünde yaşanan olaylar sırasında güvenlik güçlerinin göstericilere karşı şiddet kullanmasını kınadı.

Mısır Liberal üzgürlük Partisi kurucularından Amr Hamzavi ise İsrail elçiliğine yönelik saldırıların sorumsuzca bir davranış olarak niteledi.


İSRAİL BüYüKELüİSİ MISIRğDAN AYRILDI

İsrailğin Mısır büyükelçisinin ülkeden ayrıldığı bildirildi.

Mısır Devlet televizyonu ve El Arabiya uydu kanalı şiddet ve öfke dolu bir günün ardından İsrail Büyükelçisiğnin Mısırğdan ayrıldığı haberini verdi.

Mısır Devlet televizyonu haberinde büyükelçi, ailesi ve büyükelçilik çalışanlarının İsrailğe ait bir uçakla ülkeden ayrıldıklarını belirtti.


*10.09.2011 09:56 */ VATAN


*

----------

